# Farmers Tan



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2013)

Farmers Tan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 20, 2013)

Omgoodness!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Apr 20, 2013)

Good one Dave!!  I'm afraid that guy is gonna have sunburns in places he'd rather not talk about...

Red


----------

